# Transitioning levo=>Nature-throid: extreme tired, nausea



## koara (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi,

I have Hashimoto's, been taking levo for about 8 years without complete relief of symptoms. I just began taking Nature-throid yesterday, and soon afterward, I felt nausea and tiredness. As time went by, I grew extremely tired: that "thyroid tired" you get when you don't take your medicine. I've been laying down all day today, too. From brief searches, I can already tell this isn't common, in fact most people feel energized/jittery/etc when beginning meds with T3. What the heck is going on?! Anyone else experience this before?...

Dosage info/plan: My levo amount was equal to 1-grain of NT (75mcg). I am trying to ease into the NT as directed, so I'm taking 1/4 grain 2x per day currently, 2 weeks from now I will increase to 3x 1/4 grain, then finally, 2x 1/2 grain. Since I'm only getting a small amount of T4 from the daily 1/2 grain during this period, I'm also taking 50mcg levo with the first NT dose each day.

I am also taking citalopram (Celexa generic) daily. I do not have any vitamin deficiencies, diabetes, or heart problems (was recently tested.)


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

koara said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have Hashimoto's, been taking levo for about 8 years without complete relief of symptoms. I just began taking Nature-throid yesterday, and soon afterward, I felt nausea and tiredness. As time went by, I grew extremely tired: that "thyroid tired" you get when you don't take your medicine. I've been laying down all day today, too. From brief searches, I can already tell this isn't common, in fact most people feel energized/jittery/etc when beginning meds with T3. What the heck is going on?! Anyone else experience this before?...
> 
> ...


I switched from Levo to nature-throid in November. I was on 125 of Levo and started at one grain of NT. I didn't feel any of the symptoms that you describe. After an increase, I had felt good for about 2 weeks and then kind of groggy until the next increase. I am now at 2 grains and feel pretty good. I no longer have the brain fog that Levo gave me.

Perhaps, a call to your doctor might be a good idea to see if this is a common reaction. Good luck!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

koara said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have Hashimoto's, been taking levo for about 8 years without complete relief of symptoms. I just began taking Nature-throid yesterday, and soon afterward, I felt nausea and tiredness. As time went by, I grew extremely tired: that "thyroid tired" you get when you don't take your medicine. I've been laying down all day today, too. From brief searches, I can already tell this isn't common, in fact most people feel energized/jittery/etc when beginning meds with T3. What the heck is going on?! Anyone else experience this before?...
> 
> ...


Please post some lab history with lab ranges,

It sounds like you were undermedicated on the levo. Changing to Nature Thyroid based on a too low dose of levo isn't going to help.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I am on a very low dose (1/2 grain) of Nature Throid and love it. I had terrible luck with Levo. Like Webster stated earlier, I started out on 1/4 grain and felt good for about two weeks and then had to up it to 1/2 as I was feeling tired again.


----------

